# Dipping my toe in the world of whisky



## Matus (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

after browsing and reading until my throat got completely dry I finally ordered Balvenie Single Barrel 12 and Aberlour Non Chill-Filtered 12. I followed some advice on what would be suitable for a beginner and nearly got Balvenie Doublewood 12 (the 17 was tempting, but would be probably wasted on an amateur like me), but then though that it would be better to go with two different bottles so that I can get a better idea on how the flavour from sherry barrels changes the taste.

I am really excited 

What was your starting point in the world of whisky?


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 23, 2015)

Jameson haha, still is my go-to unfortunately


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 23, 2015)

Jefferson's bourbon. Then, like anything else that interests me, countless hours of reading and investigating and learning. Now I need a spreadsheet to keep track of what bottles I have. It's helped me spend less on knives though!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 23, 2015)

Glenlivet 12 year old, Laphroaig 10 year old. Far less esoteric.

The Aberlour 12 is a nicely balanced malt, if a little sweet. for my taste. Well made whisky though, no doubt.
Balvenie single barrel 12 is an interesting choice for a starter malt. FWIW I generally think the Balvenie spirit suits bourbon casks better. A lot of the more popular expressions (Doublewood, Caribbean Cask) are a little cloying imo.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 23, 2015)

Please don't dip your toe in the whiskey. It gives it a really funky smell.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 23, 2015)

I figured you would be into that. Or maybe just picking up highballs with your toes.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 23, 2015)

Glenlivet 12 year old here as well. Currently working on a Dalwhinnie 15 and a Glenlivet 15 french oak reserve. Not big on sherry or port barrel versions.

Cheers


----------



## nwdel (Feb 24, 2015)

It all started with an anonymous little wooden cask sitting on a bar in Scotland. Now I'm stuck on Lagavulin and Laphroaig 18. They both pair well with floating an Oregon river in a drift boat.
I would recommend getting Riedel whiskey glasses, they make good taste great.


----------



## Matus (Feb 24, 2015)

Lucretia said:


> Please don't dip your toe in the whiskey. It gives it a really funky smell.







> The Aberlour 12 is a nicely balanced malt, if a little sweet. for my taste. Well made whisky though, no doubt.
> Balvenie single barrel 12 is an interesting choice for a starter malt. FWIW I generally think the Balvenie spirit suits bourbon casks better. A lot of the more popular expressions (Doublewood, Caribbean Cask) are a little cloying imo.



I am indeed really curios about these two. I nearly ordered the Doublewood 12, but then found the Single Barrel 12 and it got such glowing reviews (whisky.de) so I decided to try it. Anyhow - these two bottles will be with us for some time - as we drink this kind of alcohol rarely. That was also the reason to get 2 different bottles - just to have 2 different options.



> I would recommend getting Riedel whiskey glasses, they make good taste great.


We have some nice crystal glass I inherited from my grandmother - still packed in the cellar. I guess I will have a good excuse to put it to use


----------



## panda (Feb 24, 2015)

it all started with downing entire bottle of jack daniels at a time in high school. often times waking up with empty bottle in one hand puke on the other.


----------



## riba (Feb 24, 2015)

I quickly gravitated towards Talisker and Laphroaig (quarter cask)


----------



## zoze (Feb 24, 2015)

After my toe got dipped some time ago I soon found out that I'm not a island-fan and turned my interest toward sherry finished cask-strengh whiskies.
I guess there is no other way then finding out yourself, really.

As you are located in germany you might want to have a look at http://www.whisky.de. 
Lot of useful information and reasonble pricing there.


----------



## Matus (Feb 24, 2015)

Indeed - whisky.de was the main source of the information (they also have a nice PDF write-up) and I also used their online shop to order. Let's see whether I made a good choice - personal taste it is and I do not really have much experience with whisky yet. I will give the two mentioned a try and see where do I go from there.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 24, 2015)

Best advice: read less and drink more 

Finding a local whisky tasting (or better still, a whisky festival) is the quickest path to competency :biggrin:

Also *taste blind, as much as possible*. Minimalising bias (subconscious and otherwise) is very important, since there's so very much of it in the whisky world :biggrin:


----------



## Matus (Feb 27, 2015)

I am not sure I can afford blind tasting, but it would be cool to try  

The bottles arrived 2 days ago ... and sit unopened in cupboard. I have a heavy flu and probably would not tell single malt whisky from ice-tea right now


----------



## lokbot (Mar 23, 2015)

I've dipped neck deep in the bourbon and rye whiskey world. The best way to go about it is find bartenders that love whiskey to give you recommendations.


----------



## b2kk258 (Mar 23, 2015)

I fell in love with the balvenie 12 yr double wood but I quickly shifted towards Ardbeg and Laphroaig. Talisker Storm is also great.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 8, 2015)

redbreast is a good choice


----------

